# Gnomenrenn auf Anetheron



## Bobbobbsen1 (24. Juli 2009)

Die Raidgilde „Shando Anu Alshar“ läd ein zur Gnominvasion at Dalaran. Ein Gnomrennen, welches am 16. August 2009 um 15:00 Uhr starten wird. Das Ziel wird Dalaran sein. Bei sehr vielen Teilnehmern sind noch Zusatz-Events geplant. Die Route für das Rennen ist derzeit noch in Bearbeitung und wird noch nicht veröffentlicht. Vorrausetzungen für die Teilnahme sind:

- Ein Level 1 Gnom mit grünen Haaren

- Eine Viertelstunde vor Rennstart anwesend zu sein

Dies ist ein Fun-Event. Deshalb ist geflame wie „Der hat geschummelt“, „Der war schon Level 2 zu Beginn“ nicht geduldet. Dies heißt aber nicht das geschummelt werden darf. Jeder Betrug-Versuchs wird mit einem Ausschluss des Events geahndet, um den Spaß zu gewähren.  


Hier ist noch ein neuer Trailer anzuschauen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_zTd2IOg5g



Also findet euch bitte mit euren lvl 1 Gnom im Startgebiet um 14:45 auf dem Server Anetheron ein. Und folgt den Instruktionen die die Anwesenden Mitglieder der Gilde „Shando Anu Alshar“ euch stellen.



Wenn ihr vorhabt teilzunehmen, schreibt mir bitte eine PM oder Ingamemail an „Gnomanmelde“  mit:

- Dem Namen des teilnehmenden Gnomes

- Der Anzahl der Leute die ihr mit bringt.



*Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit*



*Årthas (Realm EU-Anetheron)*









FAQ:



F: Wie kommen die Gnome nach Dalaran?

A: Sie werden eine vorbestimmte Strecke gehen, an deren Ende sich ein Portal befindet.



F: Wie ist die Route?

A: Die Route ist derzeit in Bearbeitung und wird noch nicht bekannt gegeben.



F:  Was wird gegen die Horde gemacht?

A: Die Horde gehört zu den natürlichen Gefahren von Azeroth, welche jeder Gnom meiden sollte.



F: Wer lädt mich in das Event ein?

A: Vor Ort werden Raidleiter bereitstehen, die euch dann einladen werden


----------



## Bobbobbsen1 (28. Juli 2009)

/push


----------



## Bobbobbsen1 (9. August 2009)

/Update

Nur noch eine Woche bis zum Rennen. Und nun noch ein paar Ankündigungen:

- Wir haben nur eine gewisse Zahl an freien Plätzen, darum meldet euch Ingame bei mir via Mail an „gnomanmelde“ oder via whisper an Årthas oder Haxana (wenn ihr mich nicht erreichen könnt meldet euch bei anderen Mitgliedern von Shando Anu Alshar)

- Nun wird auch die Route teilweise bekannt gegeben: Hier  (Dort sind 3 Routen vorgegeben. Davon wird eine kurzfristig genommen.) 

- Am Tage des Rennens bitte ab 14:45 die Raidleiter mit dem Kennwort „inv“ anwhispern, damit ihr in einen der Raids eingeladen werdet. Die aktuell freien Raidleiter werden bekanntgegeben.


----------

